# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Ekspozita Marubi dhe libri 'Bentornata Albania ne Rome

## patriota

*Nje ftese ndryshe per te promovuar Shqiperine.*


*Rome, Mars 2007* 

      Nje ftese ndryshe per te promovuar Shqiperine permes gjuhes te artit fotografik te ekspozites *Marubi* dhe asaj te imazheve ne fjale te proshures *Bentornata Albania*.
     Ne ambientet e Ambasades Shqiptare ne Rome ne diten e 19 Marsit pikerisht u mundesua ky aktivitet teper i vecante per menyren e paraqitjes dhe projektimit te tij drejt Shqiperise dhe vlerave te saj.
     Ekspozita Marubi nepermjet Fototekes te saj, ishte domethenia me e mire per te shprehur faktin qe kjo pasuri kombetare dhe gjithashtu e UNESKO-s paraqet nje Shqiperi duke shfetuar ne vite e saj historike me momente te fiksuara ne art qe prej te madhit Pjeter Marubi (1856  1904) e deri ne ditet e sotme.Marubi ky arkitekt, piktor dhe skulptore, largohet nga Piacenza (Itali) si garibaldian per te gjetur strehim per kohen ne qytetin me tradita te Shkodres ku edhe aty realizon per here te pare studion e pare fotografike.
     Nje shekull i tere historik i percjelle nepermjet fotove dhe imazheve te ndryshme nga Marubi tek Kel e me pas Geg Marubi, ku sot nepermjet ketij prezantimi Shqiperia ka nje kartvizite me ndryshe e pse jo me te bukur.
     Nje plejade e madhe fotografish ambientesh, tradicionesh, pejsazhesh dhe figurash historike te cilat ekspozohen me nje elegance dhe profesonializim prej kuratorit te organizimit artistit Ferdinant Bjanku.Ne sfondet e ndryshem ku ndesh shikimi i te pranishmeve fotot bejne nje rikthim ne vite shume te rendesishem faktesh dhe figurash historike, Shpalljes se Panvaresise, Ismail Qemalit e Isa Boletinit, apo paraqitjes se gruas shqiptare ne zona te ndryshme, nje Shkodre ne shume kenveshtrime arti kulture e zhvillimi ekonomik te kohes e deri ne peisazhet aq te bukura te nje natyre shqiptare mahnitese.
Jo shpesh ndodh qe Shqiperia te shihet me syrin e vleresimit nga dikush qe nuk eshte shqiptare, dhe kjo merite e vecante dhe shume e hershme eshte pikerisht e nje artisti italian qe e filloi kete mision qysh ne vitet 800-900 per ta pasuar me vone ne artistet e mbrekullueshem shkodran.
      jam perpjekur te perzgjedh midis kesaj lendine te Dinastise Marubi edhe pse per mua nuk ka qene aspak e lehte shprehet per te pranishmit zoti Bjanku.Si nje artist por edhe si nje shkodran qe artin e kane ne shpirt Bjanku eshte perpjekur te sjelle nje ekspozite ku puna dhe perkujdesja kane qene te nje niveli te larte.Duke u futur ne sekretet e artit ai ka realizur nje perpunim te imazheve, stampimit ne letra te perzgjedhura e deri ne pershtatjet ne kornize per te ruajtur po aq te bukur paraqitjen e ketij arti te nisur prej te madhit Marubi.
      Bentornata Albania e Costanzo DAgostino dhe nen mbeshtetjen e Ambasades Shqiptare ne Rome, eshte po nje ftese aq promovuese per vendin e Shqiponjave sic thuhet ne ballinen e kopertines.
Nje proshure ose udhezues per te vizituar Shqiperine qe sic shprehet Shkelqesia e tij zoti Ambasador 
Llesh Kola ne citimin e tij ne hyrje te saj,  te vizitoni nje vend te pasur ne histori, kulture dhe vende te mbrekulluesheshmene nje Shqiperi qe do te jeni gjithmone te mirepritur.
     Ne faqet e kerij libri impresionohesh nga nje harte Shqiperie neper fjalet e poetit dhe njekohesisht Minister i Kultures prane Ambasades zoti Visar Zhiti, nje pershkrim Shqiperise ne agimin e rilindur prej tunelit shume vjecare te erresires, por qe cdo gjethe peme e gure, lumej e brigje, pyje e kreshta, toke e njerez te ftojne ta duash me ndjenjen e dashurine e pafund te nje Atdheu.Po ashtu nepermjet pamjeve dhe historikut te pershkrimit te tyre editori DAgostino ka bere nje udhetim turistik, kulturor, tregetare, e zhvillimi ekonomik te Shqiperise sot, ndryshimeve te cilat jane nje aspekt pozitiv dhe inkurajues per te ftuar sa me shume turizmin e huaj dhe investimin.
     Ky aktivet ne Rome eshte padyshim nje manifestim shume dinjitoz i bashkekzisteces se artit te djeshem e te sotem, te nje gjuhe te perbashket artistesh te vendeve fqinj te cilet historia shume here i ka pare protagonist ne ngjarjet historike por shume here ne art, ne nje nga forcat me te medha per te njehsuar popujt dhe perfaqesimin e tyre.
     Merrnin pjese ne kete mbasdite personalitet te artitr e kultures nga te dyja vendet, miq te ftuar artiste, poete shkrimtare e personazhe te tjere ne fusha te ndryshme.per te pranishmit dhe televizionet pershendeti shkelqesia e tij zoti Ambasador Llesh kola, Ministri i Kultures prane Ambasades zoti Visar Zhiti, botuesi Coastanzo DAgostino,Shkelqesia e tij prane Selise se Vatikanit zoti Rrok Logu.
Ekpozita Marubi ne ambientet e Ambasades deri me daten 24 Mars 2007 per praline dhe kenaqesine e vizitoreve te shumte. 
*
A. Mezini*

----------


## patriota

Depliant&Foto

----------


## patriota

Depliant&Foto

----------

